# hornworms????



## Milpau88 (Oct 3, 2010)

im looking to buy hornworms in the uk for my dragons, but i cant find them anywhere. they seem to be hugely available in the us but not here!

if anyone knows if i can get some please let me no


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

They're classed ad an agricultural pest by defra and are therefore illegal to import. We have some native species I believe but I think they are slow producing or difficult to feed which is why nobody has them.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------

